# Avant Lab's Ab-Solved (aka FL7II)



## Jodi (Jun 17, 2003)

Since March of this year my waist measurements have been at a standstill. I felt like I was holding more fat in my abdomen than usual and it was aggravating and beyond frustrating.  My diet is always clean and very rarely do I cheat or mess up so I knew that wasn't the issue. 

With TP's guidance I decided to try Avant's new product Ab Solved. From what I understand about Ab-solved is that it is a fat mobilizer. It increases lipolysis in the applied area specifically the abdominal region because of its ability to block cortisol.

2 Weeks ago I today I got this product in. The first week I lost 1/2" around my waist. I was happy but I didn't jump for joy yet because I was leary. 

Well, yesterday I took my waist measurements again and I lost another 1/2".   Only 2 weeks and I've already lost an inch around my waist. :bounce:  OMG you don't know how excited I was about this.  

So I just wanted to provide this feedback about it because I am so pleased about my results so far. I still have another 2-3 weeks of this stuff so who know's how much more my waist will shrink 

Thanks TP!!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 17, 2003)

Awesome Jodi!  

Maybe I should start rubbing more on my abs instead of thighs:think:


----------



## Jodi (Jun 17, 2003)

That might help!


----------



## Robboe (Jun 17, 2003)

I would love to try this product. I'm hoping 1fast gets it soon.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 17, 2003)

Any modifications in your diet during this period?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 17, 2003)

Yeah, I increased my caloric intake from 1400 to 1500.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 17, 2003)

And you're serious?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 17, 2003)

Yes I am very serious.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 17, 2003)

1fast should indeed have it very soon.  That said Rob, one can always purchase, like Jodi did, from Avant.  Guess you didn't know that huh? 

Jodi, next time you order, it'll come in a really cool bottle (brushed aluminum) too. 

Seriously though, I am very pleased with your results, that is outstanding.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Yeah, I increased my caloric intake from 1400 to 1500.



This I did not know.  Outstanding.

DM, studies show that abdominal fat is primarily stored due to "stress" and localized cortisol release.  This is true, to some extent, everywhere, but more so in the abdominal region.  That is why Ab-Solved has its most potent effect their.

Leslie has been using it in other areas, for a variety of reasons.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 1fast should indeed have it very soon.  That said Rob, one can always purchase, like Jodi did, from Avant.  Guess you didn't know that huh?



I don't like using foreign credit card systems.

With Mike i don't need to.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 17, 2003)

And Mike bends over backwards to ensure there are no issues with customs.

And he tends to sell the products a bit cheaper.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 17, 2003)

Then you'll have to wait a bit.

But not long.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> This I did not know.  Outstanding.
> 
> DM, studies show that abdominal fat is primarily stored due to "stress" and localized cortisol release.  This is true, to some extent, everywhere, but more so in the abdominal region.  That is why Ab-Solved has its most potent effect their.
> ...



Yeah, that's great Jodi.

*Stess*, huh? Aye! There's the Rub! I should be Jabba the Hutt by now.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> This I did not know.  Outstanding.
> 
> DM, studies show that abdominal fat is primarily stored due to "stress" and localized cortisol release.  This is true, to some extent, everywhere, but more so in the abdominal region.  That is why Ab-Solved has its most potent effect their.
> ...


Thanks TP, I'm very pleased so far!  Hopefully more will come off. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 18, 2003)

So do I, but I'd expect those results to slow some.  I am curious to find out though.


----------



## Robboe (Jul 1, 2003)

Any update, J?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 1, 2003)

Possibly another 1/4 of an inch.  I have to wait til Sunday for my real measurements to be sure!


----------



## JerrymeMorales (Jul 1, 2003)

Wow...Jodi..I cant wait to try this product when I get off of my deployment. 

I was reading about it on the Mind and Muscle forum...

And since you tried it and gave us a great feedback, this looks very promising. I cant wait..thank you, Jodi...


----------



## Jodi (Jul 1, 2003)

Yeah, too bad its almost gone.   Couple days left.  I have Lipoderm Y that I started last week so I'm gonna use that on my abs as soon as this is gone.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Yeah, too bad its almost gone.   Couple days left.  I have Lipoderm Y that I started last week so I'm gonna use that on my abs as soon as this is gone.



I am pretty certain that you will not be impressed with lipo Y on your abs.  Its is clear from your progress that you store abdominal fat due to elivated cortisol, which is why Ab-Solved worked so well.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 1, 2003)

I can't afford the Ab-Solved right now!


----------



## Robboe (Jul 1, 2003)

Tis only 21 dollarskis off Mike.

At least it was last time i viewed 1fast400.com, which i can't right now.

Bastards.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 1, 2003)

Yeah it's cheap!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 1, 2003)

Well it was a choice of protein or ab-solved so I ordered protein 2 days ago.    Rent, truck payment and registration and new license all due soon.


----------



## Robboe (Jul 1, 2003)

Jesus Christ, Jodi, where are your priorities?!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 1, 2003)

I don't know why the hell didn't I go with the flat tummy oppose to a roof under my head?  What was I thinking?


----------



## ZECH (Jul 1, 2003)




----------



## Robboe (Jul 1, 2003)

There, there child.

There, there.


----------



## Robboe (Jul 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I don't know why the hell didn't I go with the flat tummy oppose to a roof *under* my head?




Do you have irish relatives by chance?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 1, 2003)

I know weird way of saying it but it sounds right to me.  

1/2 Irish 1/2 Canadian French 

My Grandparents from my mother side are from Ireland and my Father is from Montreal.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 1, 2003)

How long must you continually use this product in order to maintain any results achieved?


----------



## Jenny (Jul 2, 2003)

Can this product be shipped to Sweden?


----------



## ZECH (Jul 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Can this product be shipped to Sweden?


If you order it from 1fast you can get it!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 2, 2003)

Yes, it can be shipped to Sweden.

You will not need to use it to maintain, only to lose.  You will maintain your loses, assuming you maintain your diet and workout plan.

If you return to hypercaloric territory, you will regain fat, overall.

However, assuming one is bulking, one could use Ab-Solved to stave off, or slow down, abdominal fat accumulation.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 30, 2003)

I finally got a new bottle!  

Any luck maybe I can go for another inch in 2 weeks.


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 30, 2003)

Well, I just acquainted myself with this thread. ??? intriguing to hear Jodi???s statements. Is this the same as one of those spot reducer transdermal cutting gels/creams like Klein Becker???s Dermalin, or Ab FX? I have previously been extremely dubious of this kind of product as being completely fraudulent.

I am currently at about 11% bf and the remaining bit I would guess is 70% on my abs and coming off very slow now (after 6 months of hard work and reducing from 32% bf /54 lbs of fat loss to date). I seem to be getting more and more definition in arms, and legs but the abdominal area, although it???s definitely flattening out, seems to need a lil push. If I had my druthers I???d prefer to lose it from the abs right now rather than in other areas ??? can this product give me the ability to set up a preferred fat burn priority?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 30, 2003)

Depending on the reasons for your fat store, yes.

If its due to stress/cortisol Ab-Solved will work wonders.

If it is due to increased percentage of alpha-2 receptors in that area, then Lipoderm-Y is the ticket.

Hard to say which it is, but it is more likely that abdominal fat in men is due to localized cortisol/stress.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jul 30, 2003)

i already asked TP, but how old do you gotta be to take this?


----------



## bludevil (Jul 31, 2003)

Product sounds very promising!
Keep us posted on your next cycle's results Jodi  

I'm currently bulking and would think about using this product if it would stave off unwanted fat gain within the mid-section.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by bludevil *_
> Product sounds very promising!
> Keep us posted on your next cycle's results Jodi
> 
> I'm currently bulking and would think about using this product if it would stave off unwanted fat gain within the mid-section.



For me, it works better used this way.


----------



## bludevil (Jul 31, 2003)

What about stacking it with 1-test. Would it's effect be hindered with ph's.


----------



## Par Deus (Jul 31, 2003)

Androgens are the main thing that seperates males from females, in regard to visceral adipose (androgens competetivel inhibit 5-AR activity, and 5-AR reduces inactive cortisone to a form that cannot go back to active cortisol) -- this is a big reason (in addition to GH) why you see pro-bodybuilders with 50 inch waists at 4% bodyfat), so it should be quite helpful in keeping waist size down on an androgen cycle.

In addition, long-chain fatt acids, in the portal vein stimulate the HTA/stress response, so overeating, expecially fats, can exacerbate this.


----------



## Par Deus (Jul 31, 2003)

And, no, it is not the same as a Klein-Becker product -- read the write-up for our LipoDerm product for the science behind local delivery (same concept, just a different active)


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 31, 2003)

Thanks - I did in fact read your product information in great detail. As a Scientist I fully appreciated the professional write up and lucid presentation of theory, motives and mechanisms. The only issue for me at this point is philosophical since I am a "natural" bodybuilder and want to see if I can still get the full 6-pack the good old fashioned way ??? ???by earning it???. I am also ever so slightly concerned that there may be a tendency for over absorption (even at the stated 3-7 mm effective penetration range) at the abdominal site. My probably over cautious concern is that the product may find a direct path into the vascular system through the intestines and capillaries in and about the region. This is not at all my area of specialty but I tend toward high levels of caution when it comes to chemical agents and transport mechanisms that I do not fully understand or have not used before. 

By the way, I find the whole topic of ???fat burning??? of extreme personal interest and would like to understand more about how the body ???selects??? which adipose tissue sites are candidates for lipolysis. I have some of my own theories which are presumptive on ???age??? of the fatty tissue and how this factor contributes to the ???ease??? at which fat can be broken down and used. My idea is analogous to the concept that old ???fat??? goes rancid and immobile due to the body???s inability to metabolize or find a good pathway to it. I am curious if any at your firm have investigated a possible link to this concept? If this phenomenon were true, there may be an enormous market potential in designing a fat mobility product that makes older fat the preferred fuel since this is where the higher concentrations of ???stubborn??? fat tissue are likely to be. I think such a product would be original and a begin a whole new ???genre??? of treatments.


----------



## Robboe (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by OceanDude *_
> The only issue for me at this point is philosophical since I am a "natural" bodybuilder and want to see if I can still get the full 6-pack the good old fashioned way ??? ???by earning it???.



I used to think like this a few years back. But now, quite frankly, i couldn't give a shit. Providing it doesn't bear risk to my long term (or short term of course) health, then i'd quite happly achieve a certain goal with supplements/drugs in a shorter period of time then longer.


----------



## Par Deus (Jul 31, 2003)

There will certainly be some uptake of actives into systemic circulation, via the dermal microvascular, but 7-oxo is extremely safe, even at high doses (and, we have FL7, designed specifically to deliver it systemically) -- shifting 11-beta-HSD toward dehydrogenase over reductase will be beneficial in all tissue except the liver (which would happen with oral usage) IMO, though it is most wanted in the VAT and, I think, probably the brain as well (in order for the MR and GR to upregulate, so negative feedback sensitivity of the HTA to return).

I was doing a full write-up on the topic, but I have set it aside, for a bit, to finish up formulas on a couple of products.


----------



## Par Deus (Jul 31, 2003)

Most of the differences in adipose depots that I have encountered  is hormonally regulated (a2, 11-beta-HSD, PPAR-gamma, in particular), though I recently found a paper on phopspholipid membrane fluidity, PKA activity, and hormone sensitive lipase (often rate-limiting for lipolysis) which would sort of go along with what you are saying.


----------



## Molehonea (Aug 6, 2003)

I am currecntly at 18% bf.  Will this product help me or should I loss some more weight first?


----------



## ArduousMeister (Aug 6, 2003)

I am also carious if such a product would be more or less effective is used with a fat burner such as te ECA stack or something similar. Has anyone tried it?


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 6, 2003)

Yes, it can be stacked with EC effectively.

If your abdominal fat stores are stress/cortisol related then it can help at 18%.


----------



## ArduousMeister (Aug 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Yes, it can be stacked with EC effectively.
> 
> If your abdominal fat stores are stress/cortisol related then it can help at 18%.




So how do u know if the stores are stress/cortisol related?


----------



## OceanDude (Aug 6, 2003)

"Ya buys yer tickee tickee and yee takes yer chances..."


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 6, 2003)

Typically, men who store disproportionate amounts of abdominal fat store it due to stress/cortisol.


----------



## Molehonea (Aug 6, 2003)

Is Avant Lab's Ab-Solved  better than just taking Yohimbine HCl Caps?


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 6, 2003)

Ab-Solved is does not contain Yohimbine, so it works via entirely different mechanisms.

The active in Lipoderm-Y is yohimbine HCL.  And it is much different that oral Y.  Oral Y will effect the body, generally (and thus is diluted to avenues and areas where its use is limited).

Lipoderm will target a sepcific area.


----------



## Tkarrde (Aug 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Molehonea *_
> Is Avant Lab's Ab-Solved  better than just taking Yohimbine HCl Caps?



For combatting midsection-specific fat deposits, there is no comparison.


----------



## AC398 (Aug 6, 2003)

So how do you know if you should use Ab-Solved or LipodermY. I'm an 18 year old male with about 25% body fat


----------



## Par Deus (Aug 6, 2003)

Because fatty acid output to the portal vein stimulate HTA activation, and because you are a male (androgens exacerbate cortisol problems in the VAT), at your bodyfat, you very, very likely have some VAT issues, so Ab-Solved would likely be useful.

LipoDerm is best used at lower bodyfat levels (like below 10-12%), for fat that you cannot otherwise get rid of -- just not cost-effective vs plain ol' EC. The main exception would be women, who know they store a lot of fat in their lower body.


----------



## Par Deus (Aug 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by OceanDude *_
> "Ya buys yer tickee tickee and yee takes yer chances..."



I know you are being humorous, but we do have a money-back guarantee, if bought directly from us.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 21, 2003)

Any updates Jodi?


----------



## Mudge (Aug 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by OceanDude *_
> and would like to understand more about how the body ???selects??? which adipose tissue sites are candidates for lipolysis



The abdominal area for men, and thighs for women supposedly are pretty genetic. For women its for gestation periods, for men supposedly it is in the gut primarily to maintain mobility of the extremities, certainly sounds good to me, you may even say some of it is to keep the centeral part of the body warm but them we would assume perhaps that we should have bigger boobs.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 15, 2003)

ok, I ordered Absolved for my wife b/c she was complaining about how clean her diet was and how hard she had been working out with no change in abdominal fat. I agreed with her that it was not her efforts that were holding her back.

She started using Absolved about a month ago and I kept asking her how well it was working. She would always say, I don't think it is doing much but I have not measured.

Well, she measured last night and her "maximum" stomach meausrment (I don't what you call it) was DOWN over 1.5 inches.

Thought I should leave this feedback for those evaluating the product.

Pepper


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> ok, I ordered Absolved for my wife b/c she was complaining about how clean her diet was and how hard she had been working out with no change in abdominal fat. I agreed with her that it was not her efforts that were holding her back.
> 
> She started using Absolved about a month ago and I kept asking her how well it was working. She would always say, I don't think it is doing much but I have not measured.
> ...



Excellent Pepper, glad to hear it worked out so well.  If she continues to use it, please keep us posted.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> ok, I ordered Absolved for my wife b/c she was complaining about how clean her diet was and how hard she had been working out with no change in abdominal fat. I agreed with her that it was not her efforts that were holding her back.
> 
> She started using Absolved about a month ago and I kept asking her how well it was working. She would always say, I don't think it is doing much but I have not measured.
> ...


 Sweet!  I told ya this stuff kicks ass.  I'm going over 2" lost now for me


----------



## odin52 (Oct 9, 2003)

what time should you apply it, I workout in the morning and then take a shower. Should I take it before I work out or after the shower?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 10, 2003)

Apply it after your shower and then again 12 hours later.


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 10, 2003)

I've got fat stores in the typical male areas (love handles and abdomen around navel)...but I know they aren't due to stress and cortisol...I believe they are a result of storage from when I was overweight because I've gotten to the point where they are almost gone when I was competing...but they never totally disappear...even after strict competition diet.  

I'm thinking Lipoderm instead of Absolved?  I'm pretty sure it's receptors.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 10, 2003)

I would still be willing to bet the absolved would work better in those locations ponyboy.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 10, 2003)

Ponyboy, I would definately look into the Lipoderm.  There are 2 new ones Lipoderm Ultra and Lipoderm ODB.  It just came out.


----------



## kdwa1 (Oct 10, 2003)

Man after reading this thread I definitely gotta get my hands on this stuff asap.I'm cycling carbs and doing an No carb every other day but very tough to get rid of the excess fat.If this really works the way you people say it will a god send for me.Ivé been struggling with excess ab fat all my life.I even thought about liposuction just to get it over with once and for all.Hope Ab Solve will save the day.Tks!


----------



## ZECH (Oct 10, 2003)

kdwa1, first your taking superone+ and trying to build muscle. Now your taking lipoderm or absolved and having no carb days. What is it exactly are you trying to do? Your goals are all screwed up here!


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 10, 2003)

Stress/cortisol is not *necessarily* something that you will be aware of.  It results in VAT (visceral adipose tissue) which is what Ab-Solved is best at combating.

Lipoderm-Y is best for females in the hip/thigh/butt area.

Lipoderm-Ultra attacks adipose on many levels and should work almost anywhere.


----------



## kdwa1 (Oct 10, 2003)

Good question DG,I'm atempting to build muscle mass and lose the fat at the same time and I don't think that's nessessarily screwed up.For your info I haven't had lipoderm or ab solved yet but am considering it to burn off ab fat.
The goal is to build and gain quality muscle not flab so I cycle carbs.Too many carbs screw up the body.
Alot of guys bulk out on Super One + but alot of it is fat and water.If I gain 2-3 solid pounds on a cycle it's cool with me.
Bottom line is that I'm not into bulking diets.I try to maintain cut year round and gain I admit slow.Does this answer your Q?
On a final note I'm not trying to get big.I'm looking at about a ten lb gain if possible and will be satisfied.What's the point in bulking and then burning and saving a couple pounds?
The GOAL= a perfect body.


----------



## kdwa1 (Oct 10, 2003)

Can someone please what's wrong with doing ab solved while on a pro hormone cycle? I think nothing and in fact it would probably help control fat gain while uping calories.Tks


----------



## ZECH (Oct 10, 2003)

Your right............nothing is wrong with it. But If you already have fat you want to get rid of, then taking anything with 4/ad in it and gaining additional fat is not what you want. Also if you did your studying, Avant recommended upping calories and training intensity while on PH's to gain muscle and you are on a calorie deficit I assume. So the two together just does not make sense to me. I would either bulk first then cut or vice versa!


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kdwa1 *_
> Can someone please what's wrong with doing ab solved while on a pro hormone cycle? I think nothing and in fact it would probably help control fat gain while uping calories.Tks




Form what I have read over at AL, (check out the product overview) for FL7, if it is still available.  I think 1fast still has it.

Alot of people noted less fat gain on FL7 while in an excess caloric state.


----------



## kdwa1 (Oct 10, 2003)

DG,Actually I'm not on a caloric deficit unless of course I should be doing 5,000 per day.
Ivé been doing about 3,000 with or without carbs and always maintaining around 300 g's of protein.
I'm including the 4-ad to offset the libido drop caused by the 1-test.
As far as traing intensity,I'm maxing it .I trained every day this week and am now on a three day off cycle except for ab work,push ups,dips.I'm lifting heavier,and training for about 1 hour then a swim.May include some cardio to burn off extra fat gain but trying to minimize for muscle gain.Also tweaking the carb cycling deoending on how I feel.Trying to stay fairly spontaneous with it.
After cycle I'll be on 6 OXO and hopefully into the Fl7 or ab solve.
Anything else I should be doing? I'm open to suggestions.Tks!


----------



## ZECH (Oct 11, 2003)

That's fine. But with the calories your eating and the 4ad, it will be hard to loose fat until you go off cycle and drop the calories a bit! But then you may loose a little strength and size, but that's how it goes.


----------



## odin52 (Oct 11, 2003)

thanks jodi


----------



## firestorm (Oct 11, 2003)

dang, I can't find a link to I-Fast.  I want to check this product out.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 11, 2003)

You can buy it right off Avant's website.

www.avantlabs.com


----------



## kdwa1 (Oct 12, 2003)

Isn't it double the price at Avant's site? Isaw it for $21 at 1 fast 400,Avant is like $44  That's a huge difference.They are both 4oz. bottles


----------



## firestorm (Oct 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> You can buy it right off Avant's website.
> 
> www.avantlabs.com



Thanks bunches Jodi.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kdwa1 *_
> Isn't it double the price at Avant's site? Isaw it for $21 at 1 fast 400,Avant is like $44  That's a huge difference.They are both 4oz. bottles



kdwa1,, what is the addy for 1 fast.  I'd like to compare myself.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## kdwa1 (Oct 12, 2003)

Go to http://www.1fast400.com


----------

